

UHF spectrum could deliver future open mobile network - jsjenkins168
http://www.mercurynews.com/businessheadlines/ci_6386609?nclick_check=1

======
jsjenkins168
The 700Mhz portion of the UHF spectrum goes on sale once the switch to HDTV is
completed. FCC is promoting the idea that this spectrum be open and free from
control by the big carriers.

The carriers are losing power, fast.. This is good news for the end user and
mobile software startups

